# 15 Annual Canadian Vintage Bicycle Show And Swap Meet



## bicycle larry (Jun 24, 2016)

Canadian bicycle show on sunday 26 .just painted the roadmaster and green monark up only just got the roadmaster ready for the show . and a few head lights and horns for the swap meet looks like good weather  from bicycle larry.


----------



## oldy57 (Jun 24, 2016)

Wow you did a great job on the bike.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 26, 2016)

here is some pictures of the show , had a good time . from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 26, 2016)

more pictures


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 26, 2016)

i took a lot of pictures , not all bicycle relaided but this is what was at show some thing for evey one !!! from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 26, 2016)

here is some more


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 26, 2016)

more pictures


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 26, 2016)

next show is summer show at memory lane  aug.11 12 13 hope to have pictures of that show it will be are first time for the summer show from bicycle larry


----------



## mike j (Jun 26, 2016)

Bicycle Larry, you have truly outdone yourself on this one, thanks for posting. I noticed, in the beginning & a bit throughout, a number of camelback double bar bikes, they're new to me. Any info ?


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 26, 2016)

Great showing of a great show....thanks for sharing the photos.

Mike


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 27, 2016)

Where in Canada is this held? I am 20 minutes from the bridge. My father used to take his 68 1/2 Enfield over there for shows back in the 80's and 90's until he passed.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 27, 2016)

its in brantford ontario , the guy lives across from the bell home stad , this is were the show is helled . he has a super nice collection!!!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 27, 2016)

here is some of the stuff i got at the show nos fenders ,and the lights a did not sell at show, sold a few!!! this is whats left ,in horns and lights nos cranks allso which i needed good day


----------



## locomotion (Jul 20, 2021)

bicycle larry said:


> here is some more
> 
> View attachment 333512
> 
> ...



who's light collection was that?
and who had the 1897 Monarch for sale?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 20, 2021)

The 2016 show sure looks like it was fun; some great prices too!🤪


----------

